# Homepage für WoW Gilde



## Dupl3x (9. November 2007)

Ich habe mir das Programm "PHPKIT" runtergeladen...
so wie mich auf der seite Funpic angemeldet!
Wie kriege ich das Programm "PHPKIT" auf den server? wie lade ich es wo hoch?
und so weiter währe nice wenn mir einer dabei helfen könnnte mfg 
DUPL3X


----------



## Wagga (9. November 2007)

Dupl3x schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Programm "PHPKIT" runtergeladen...
> so wie mich auf der seite Funpic angemeldet!
> Wie kriege ich das Programm "PHPKIT" auf den server? wie lade ich es wo hoch?
> und so weiter währe nice wenn mir einer dabei helfen könnnte mfg
> DUPL3X



Uploaden kannst du die Dateien mit einem FTPprogramm z.B.:
Filezilla von Mozilla oder einen kostenpflichtigen FTPProgramm.

Dafür brauchst du die Zugangsdaten von Funpic
Server: ftp.funpic.de 
Nutzer: ----
Passwort: *****

Dabei handelt es sich nur um Veranschaulichungswerte.

Der Server muss PHP unterstützen, was aber bei FUNPIC geben ist.
Danach kannst du PHPkit dort draufkopieren auf den Server und aufrufen und dann installieren/einstellen und verwenden.
Hilfreich kann folgendes Forum sein:
http://my.phpkit.de/
MFG, Wagga


----------



## x3n0n (10. November 2007)

Du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung zu haben, aber 2 generelle Tipps:
1. SuFu nutzen, du bist der 3te innerhalb 3 Tagen dem ich das jetzt poste:
2. wow.guilding.net hat alles was man braucht, Raidplaner, Forum etc, ist einfach und bequem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Wer PHPKit benutzt ist selbst schuld!


----------



## saschamr (13. Juli 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung zu haben, aber 2 generelle Tipps:
> 1. SuFu nutzen, du bist der 3te innerhalb 3 Tagen dem ich das jetzt poste:
> 2. wow.guilding.net hat alles was man braucht, Raidplaner, Forum etc, ist einfach und bequem...
> 
> ...



Also warum sollte man von PHPKit abraten, wenn man die neuesten updates draufmacht und ständig, so wie ich täglich, nen Datenbank update macht, finde ich ist PHPKit für den Einstieg die beste Alternative.

Ich hate bis jetzt noch keine hacks oder andere Probleme und das über mehrere Jahre hinweg. Also ruhig ausprobieren und sichern nicht vergessen^^.


So long und noch viel Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gruß
Sascha


----------

